
Nine Reasons You Should Boycott Apple - olliesaunders
http://helpmyseo.com/seo-blog/786-nine-reasons-you-should-boycott-apple.html
======
lincolnwebs
A "top X" list flaming Apple from 'helpmyseo.com'. The upvote link on this
should log you out.

------
jmacdotorg
Tee hee. Linkbait headline leading to a website apparently called "Help my
SEO." At least we're above-board!

